# Fish and/or Fish Oil supplements.



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you use? I need to get Scarlett on the fish part....but I'm not totally sure on what to use. And what is the Vitamin E along with fish oil capsules I see some people using?


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I use Herring oil, in liquid form. I can't seem to get fish cheap. The only other suppliment I add is Kelp. I don't give Vitamin E, C or anything else I see some poeple giving. Our pup is heathly, and thriving, so I don't see a need. I just feel better giving a bit of fish oil and the kelp. 

I would also LOVE to know what other people use. Perhaps their is a better source than the Herring oil i am using. I am almost out, and don't mind switching it up. 

Great question!
Courtney


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a supplement of oil capsules I get from walmart. Mine don't eat fish. I'm not real sure on the E part. I know the one I use has it in it, I'm guessing it has to do with absorption of the oils. I have heard some who don't use any E at all, but I'm sure someone who knows more about that will chime in.

How long have you been feeding raw? If you are ready for red meats and feed grass fed only meat, you will get enough omegas and not need to supplement.


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been feeding for about 7 weeks now. I kinda skipped the fish part since I wasn't sure on what to get yet. But I am about to go into feeding Scarlett the organs by the end of the week...and I want to do fish before that. She has been doing absolutly wonderful too! Not a bit of digestive upset! Even when I fed her beef heart


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's so cool that she's not having any issues - if you can get canned sardines without salt, those are high in the oils. And mackeral and salmon also.

I try to feed as much fish as I can so as to avoid trusting something in a capsule so I do feed my dogs frozen salmon and right now they are getting alot of cod. And I add in the canned sardines when I can find it without salt, which isn't too often these days.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i keep reading about walgreen having a fish oil without using soy as the base for their vitamin e. i wish i knew which one it is....


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I give Grizzly Salmon Oil. I asked my holistic vet, and she said there is no need to supplement with vitamin E.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

shellbell said:


> I give Grizzly Salmon Oil. I asked my holistic vet, and she said there is no need to supplement with vitamin E.


glad you said that.... i don't know why salmon oil or any fish oil has to be coupled with vitamin e...something about the e making the fish oil more bio available?

i just feed fish. i don't trust any one anymore..


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok so I bought some unsalted sardines...how much should I give her? She weighs around 70 to 75 lbs at the moment.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Swissy Lady said:


> Ok so I bought some unsalted sardines...how much should I give her? She weighs around 70 to 75 lbs at the moment.


Ha. That is a very good question. I wish I knew. I just wing it - when I have alot of fish, I feed alot of fish. When I have cans of sardines, I usuallly give my little dog one sardine and my big dog the rest of the can every couple of days. But I have absolutely no idea if that's correct.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is what I buy:
Costco - Best Pet Health


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

> Supplementation with fish oil can result in decreased levels of vitamin E; therefore, fish oil supplements have extra vitamin E added to them.


-Fish Oil for Dogs



> Vitamin E is fat soluble and a very potent antioxidant. It reduces fat oxidation and raises production of HDL cholesterol. Vitamin E has been linked to improved circulation, preventing cataracts, improved immune function and slowing the aging process. At higher doses, vitamin E performs as a powerful anti-inflammatory by decreasing production of prostaglandins and leukotrienes. Vitamin E is added to most dry pet foods, but it degrades quickly once the bag is opened. Therefore, vitamin E must be supplemented. Give dogs two years and under 400 IU per day. Provide 800 IU of vitamin E per day to dogs over 2 years old.


-Benefits of Vitamin E and Salmon Oil in Dogs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what if you feed a lot of fish, like twice a week...wild caught and whilst not salmon, certainly sardines or herring or mackerel or anchovies and the dogs are fed as much grass fed/grass finished product as possible...more than 60% for mine...

would they then need fish oil, in addition to what they are eating.

they don't get chicken....or turkey....mostly red meats and venison and goat and lamb and emu....beef....and whatever else comes down the pike.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My fish oil has Vit e in it. I use it on the foods.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

magicre said:


> what if you feed a lot of fish, like twice a week...wild caught and whilst not salmon, certainly sardines or herring or mackerel or anchovies and the dogs are fed as much grass fed/grass finished product as possible...more than 60% for mine...
> 
> would they then need fish oil, in addition to what they are eating.
> 
> they don't get chicken....or turkey....mostly red meats and venison and goat and lamb and emu....beef....and whatever else comes down the pike.


Tux is on Grizzly Salmon oil for therapeutic reasons, per the instructions of my holistic vet. He gets three pumps of it a day. 

He and Cabo do eat mainly grass fed red meat, and they eat fish once or twice a week. Since Cabo does not have the issues that Tux has, he does not require the addition of salmon oil like Tux does. However, I do still give him a few pumps of it a week b/c he likes it. And if I am feeding a meal of grocery store meat, he will usually get a pump of salmon oil.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> what if you feed a lot of fish, like twice a week...wild caught and whilst not salmon, certainly sardines or herring or mackerel or anchovies and the dogs are fed as much grass fed/grass finished product as possible...more than 60% for mine...
> 
> would they then need fish oil, in addition to what they are eating.
> 
> they don't get chicken....or turkey....mostly red meats and venison and goat and lamb and emu....beef....and whatever else comes down the pike.


I quit giving fish oil because I am afraid of what could be put into it, and I don't want to take all this special care to make my dogs safe and kill them with a capsule. besides that, I was reading about those capsules and alot of the stuff says most of them are useless. 

I think the dogs are doing ok - their coats are actually much improved and I think that's kind of the signpost for oils. And of course Snorkels' heart improvement has to be in part because of good oils which are critical for heart function.

Like you, I feed as much as I can on grass raised but I do feed alot more chicken than you and less red meat (although Snorkels gets almost exclusively red meat) and some of that from the grocery store. Rebel may get chicken three days a week but he also gets red meat every day, mainly beef heart.

Personally, I don't feel the need to supplement with oils. I do normally feed some kind of fish daily.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi!

Well I dont offer fish very often, dogs dont like them very much and neither do I.
I give one fish oil tablet a day and 3x a week a capsule of 400UI vit. E.

In here is a post about the danger of over using fish oil without vit. E ...


----------

